# Betta fish won't eat food at the bottom of tank



## ctheo (Jan 10, 2015)

I recently bought my gorgeous betta fish last month and I've noticed he refuses to eat any food that sinks to the bottom on the tank! He also refuses to swim after any food that is sinking to the bottom. At first I thought it was because he's lazy but I've noticed he is very active and I have been able to teach him tricks. 
I'm just confused about the whole food situation, as he will wait for me to drop more food in the tank rather than swim after it, is this normal? or is he just fussy?


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Your fish is acting normally. Betta fish are normally hunters eating primarily insects that land on the surface of the water. Very few Betta fish will eat off the ground or if it is falling to the ground. You should only be feeding him a few pellets once or twice a day, any more than that, you risk dirtying the water because of pellets falling to the ground. Remove any food that does end up on the ground so it doesn't rot.


----------

